# Pork Carnitas



## smokey al gold (Jul 6, 2009)

Been out of the loop for a while so these are a few weeks old.  These are pork carnitas we did for the catholic church in Uvalde Texas my home town.  It is pork butt cut into strips seasoned with Tony's and fried up in the disco with bell pepper and onions.  Sorry I didn't have any finished pics of the tacos because we were swamped selling tacos all night.  If you get a chance to pick up a disco (plowdisk, discada etc.)  do it!  Get it super hot and throw some canola oil or peanut oil in and sautee the onion and bell pepper then throw in the pork and cook it until everything is nicely carmelized and make tacos with pico de gallo or your favorite toppings!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks mighty yummy. Thanks for sharing. 

bigwheel


----------



## bknox (Jul 6, 2009)

That's Awesome! My neighbor down the street made Carnitas but it was Liver. Maybe he knew I would know one from the other.  Still really good.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 6, 2009)

Yall know since examining them meat particles by use of my golden Granny Readers..that aint far from chili grind. I would hate to have to bees the one to chop it all by hand. Give a person that carnal tunnell syndrome most likely. Now I ordered some of this stuff at a Januine hole in the wall Tex Mex place and came out real dissapointed. Tasted sorta like bland pot roast or similar. I think they musta cooked it in the crockpot was all I could figger. I bet the version we have seen illustrated is much superior to whut I got at the restaurant. Now it coulda won a KCBS pushed pork contest. Who knows?

bigwheel


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks good, I loves carnitas


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey bro that looks awesome. Do you like Tripas. Mollejas, Machitos, etc? I have two discs. I saw a stainless steel one from Monterey Mexico on a fishing forum. I'm seeing if the guy can bring me one back for $50.00...You can make some Pescada Fritas now!!!


----------



## smokey al gold (Jul 7, 2009)

I actually tried mollejas for the first time last week after seeing your videos.  I wrapped them in foil and put them on the grill for a good while to let them render.  Then seasoned them up and sliced them thin and grilled till the outside was crispy.  They were really good but needed way more seasoning than I put.  I guess they need alot of seasoning.  But I make tripas in the disco as well and I like those crispy too!  Also if you haven't tried Sapo if you can take the HEB marinated fajitas chicken or beef and pre slice it into strips.  Then get your disco screaming hot and add some peanut or canola oil and toss in some sliced onion and bell pepper and give that a quick fry then toss in your sliced meat and cook it all together until it's nice and caramalized and man oh man you have some awesome tacos after that.  It's almost better than cooking them on the grill....Almost  There's just something about the way everything comes out caramalized together its just a really unique and delicious flavor.  I've also done deer meat from the deer I kill up at the ranch with awesome results.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 8, 2009)

I found a really nice discada about 6 years ago. It was nice and thick and weighed a ton. It even had horseshoe handles. I didnt know what to do with it so i threw it out like an IDIOT.  I suppose the guys who dump my trash snached it up in a heartbeat. Man those things can be expensive.  I seen em out at the flea market for well over $100 dollars.


----------

